# New camera help?



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi guys. 

I don't know a lot about cameras at all but have decided I need a new one. 

I used to use a Panasonic dmc-fz7 bridge camera and I used to get pretty good results. Especially when photographing swirls amd defects under lights. 

This camera does still work but it got a bit battered in its time so I bought a sony compact camera. I can't remember the modal number at the min but it sounded good on the spec but it always takes pics that seem sort of white washed and too bright. It also seems to struggle taking pics of defects it's as if the light is to much for it to handle? 

So I am looking for a new camera. I use it for detailing purposes only really and maybe some holiday snaps. So it's main use will be capturing quite close up pics of swirls etc but probably not macro close up. Also it will be used for pics of the finished cars. This could do with being quite a wide shot as work spaces are sometimes a little tight. 

I was thinking about a compact system type camera? But could I be asking for complications and trouble I don't need? Should I just look at another bridge camera? 

Also budget. I only want to spent £200ish but don't mind second hand and searching ebay etc. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks 
Nic


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Didn't mean to thank you for your post...!

My recommendation would be to get yourself over to Talkphotography. They have an amazing number of used /system cameras and point and shoots. You can also grab some good knowledge there too.

HTH,
Nick


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Cant go wrong with the Panasonic TZ range.
The big thing is the lens quality. No amount of features will make up for lesser glass.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I just bought a Nikon D3100 with Nikon 18-55 VR lens, 2x16GB SD cards a Lowepro bag for £140.

Absolute bargain!!


----------



## mrblanker (Jan 12, 2013)

I highley recommend the panasonic TZ70 LUMIX, Its a pocket size camera that outshines most dslr cameras, the lens is one of the best you can buy, Leica. just read the reviews its amazing, you will not be disappointed at all.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Ive got the Panasonic Lumix FZ1000
Its an absolute belter.
£550 though - traded my Nikon DSLR stuff in and ended up getting one camera that covers all my other lenses now

TZ70 is a good one.
How about the FZ200? Nice long zoom too??

http://www.lcegroup.co.uk/New/Panasonic-Lumix-FZ200_2801.html


----------

